# Working Part-time while on Maternity Leave?



## Lauralashes (6 Jan 2010)

Hi there,

I've recently had a baby (7 weeks ago) and am currently on Maternity Leave from my full time job. I receive the basic Maternity Pay from the Government and unfortunately my company does not top this up to meet my previous wages which leaves me without a large chunk of income per month.

Fortunately I have the opportunity to take some part-time work, while on Maternity Leave, with another employer and am just wondering if I do take this job will it affect the Maternity Benefit I'm receiving at the moment, and also who do I need to inform if I do take the job?

Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## gipimann (6 Jan 2010)

From the operational guidelines on Maternity Benefit (from SW website)

*Disqualifications*

_A claimant will be disqualified for receiving Maternity Benefit if during the period for which benefit is payable, she engages in any form of insurable employment or insurable self employment. _


----------



## rcrm (7 Jan 2011)

Hi there, 
If you are a D1 PRSI person on maternity leave who takes up part-time employment can you be disqualified?


----------



## gipimann (7 Jan 2011)

The disqualification mentioned above refers to Maternity Benefit paid by Social Welfare.

I'm guessing you're a public servant (based on D1 contribution class) so you will probably be paid by your employer, and you're not eligible for Maternity benefit paid by SW on D1 contributions alone.

You should check your employer's rules on taking up part-time work outside of your regular employment.


----------



## rcrm (7 Jan 2011)

*rcrm*

Hi and thanks, 
Yes, I'm a secondary school teacher on D1 PRSI. I will be on maternity leave during the summer holidays and am wondering if I can still do State Exam Corrections. The SEC say they have no issue with it whatsoever but to check if there are any welfare implications. The DES couldn't answer the question at all and told me to find out from welfare, but given that I won't be getting any payments from welfare it seems to me that there should not be any issue. The ASTI couldn't work out what I was actually asking. It's very frustrating when you can't get an answer from the relevant body.
If anyone has any further information on this I would be very grateful for any advice, even on who to contact to ask for a definitive answer.

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## gipimann (7 Jan 2011)

They may have asked you to check with SW since staff recruited after April 1995 pay A1 contributions so would be eligible for Maternity Benefit and there might be implications for those women if they took on the SEC part time work.


----------

